# F1 2012



## MrPeppez (27 Settembre 2012)

L'ho appena installato sul pc e devo dire che è stato migliorato molto, mi piace, qualcun'altro ce l'ha per qualsiasi altra piattaforma?


----------



## DannySa (27 Settembre 2012)

Ce l'ho anch'io per pc, l'ho provato per la prima volta lunedì e mi ha fatto una buonissima impressione, veramente realistico forse troppo quando si va in testacoda sui cordoli al primo piccolissimo errore o quando si cerca di strafare e si finisce sempre nella sabbia.


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Settembre 2012)

Si infatti, con la pioggia è impossibile soprattutto per me che gioco aggressivo  Però veramente stupendo quest'anno!


----------



## DannySa (28 Settembre 2012)

Sulla pioggia bisogna veramente chiudere le chiappe ad ogni curva, mentre per quanto riguarda il resto non so quante volte ho riniziato la gara perché finivo in testacoda o per qualche penalità, dopo un po' però quando conosci la pista e le curve (e come devi prenderle) è uno spettacolo!


----------

